
Epic vs. Steam is just the latest battle in the dark history of DRM - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/18/18304502/epic-valve-steam-game-store-store-fight-drm-securom-history
======
PaulHoule
SecuROM is not like a pair of "Golden Handcuffs", it's like the hardened metal
cuffs that Jigsaw puts on you.

